# How to replace forced .tk favicon



## titun (Dec 4, 2006)

I am hiding my little blogger blog under a .tk domain name. The site is now *titun.tk. I am not able to remove the favicon forced by .tk. When I enter my original blogger url (*debasishpanda.blogspot.com) my custom favicon appears, but when *titun.tk is entered, the default .tk favicon shows.

Any method/trick to remove it. I googled a lot, but couldn't find a solution.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 4, 2006)

well cant say about that... but can suggest better service than .tk... 

try .co.nr no ads


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 5, 2006)

perhaps some JavaScript might do it ... I am not sure though.


----------



## titun (Dec 5, 2006)

I just came to know that in freedomain.tk we can't replace the forced favicon. 
Thanks saurav_cheeta & NikhilVerma


----------

